

Show HN: Fowndr.com Launched - A community of startup founders - stulogy
http://stugreen.com/blog/2012/08/fowndr-launched-want-to-join-a-community-of-founders

======
FreshCode
Whenever I see a new service launched with such a gross misspelling as
"fowndr" to "founder", I cringe and place it in my mental "doomed" bin.
Wouldn't this service be better off with a longer name or different TLD, e.g.
"startupfounders.com" or "founded.co"? Is there any evidence for startup
success based on a misspelled name? I don't want to knock the community, but I
can't stomach the spelling barrier each and every time I would like to tell a
fellow founder about his community. "Just go to founder dot com! What? Oh
yeah, that's oh, en, double-u, um. Yeah, and drop the e. Not loading?
Nevermind, I'll email you the link tomorrow, or never."

~~~
nivla
I think ever since the success of flickr, most companies have followed suit
when faced with the unavailability of their desired named in the desired tld.
Eg: Fiverr.com, Domainr.com ...

------
tommizzle
What problem does this solve that Quora doesn't? Seems like you might have a
hard time competing.

~~~
redspark
Just another forum focused on startups. My thoughts exactly.

I am curious the Unique proposition. Why should I join fowndr.com instead of
posting my questions on quora/reddit, where there is an already proven
userbase actively answering questions?

------
jasonkester
Cool. Just signed up.

What's the tech stack for the site? Seems to be loading discussions quite
slowly, which is worrying since it doesn't seem particularly busy at the
moment. Might want to work on that, since it's a bit distracting (and
distracting is the last thing you want when you're trying to get off the
ground.)

I hope this takes off. It'd be nice to have a second place to go when the
Apple news and Vim/Emacs debates take over the homepage here.

~~~
stulogy
It's probably just the load. We're getting new visitations every second so
it's taking a bit of a hammering. It's running on Rackspace dedicated, PHP
5.3, CodeIgniter, MySQL 5.5

------
brackin
I'm not sure why AngelList/Venture Hacks doesn't have this feature. Still very
cool stuff.

------
wiradikusuma
How is it compared to StartupGuild (<http://startupguild.net/>)?

EDIT: Just opened it, have another question: How is it compared to Ask/Show
HN?

------
callmevlad
Trying to access on my iPhone, and instead of a site I get a request to
download a "fowndr.com.gz" file.

------
wolfbecvar
Great to see that Fowndr.com is being opened to public. Keep up the good work
Stu!

~~~
c1sc0
I remember joining up about a year ago (?) & thinking "man, this is an awesome
idea, it just needs more users". Congrats on launching, Stu!

------
prawn
Not too keen on the logo font, but the design of the rest of it is great.
Hopefully you can get the comment counts up and take off.

